# Todays pickups



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Stopped by my local today & picked up a few things.When I got home I had a fiver of Ghurka Triple Ligero waiting I had ordered.:wazzapp:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

And i am sending you some gars? well send some of those 32s my way bro!!!!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

paint said:


> And i am sending you some gars? well send some of those 32s my way bro!!!!!!


You done went & did it now my friend!!!!:whoohoo::roflmao:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Those look good


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man john,,,everytime i turn around your collection gets bigger !! way to go man !! rad smokes there !!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You better be making some more room John!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> You better be making some more room John!


damn threatend !!! and to be threated by david aint something to take lightly !!!! if you need to send some illusiones to me to make room that will be fine sir !!!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

smokinj said:


> You better be making some more room John!


:arghhhh:Well,the wife did give her blessings on my building a walk in Humi.Guess I may need to speed up my construction time line!:errrr:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

redbeard said:


> damn threatend !!! and to be threated by david aint something to take lightly !!!! if you need to send some illusiones to me to make room that will be fine sir !!!!!


I hope that Humi in your profile pic isn't the only 1 you have.Either get a bigger 1 or start smoking more!!!!!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...a triple ligero Gurkha. A triple ligero from a line that specializes in spicy flavors....not that's got to be a full bodied smoke. Let us know whatcha think.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

JonDot said:


> I hope that Humi in your profile pic isn't the only 1 you have.Either get a bigger 1 or start smoking more!!!!!!!:whoohoo:


:sweat: im working on getting a larger one  i just have that and a tupperdore i lined in cedar rite now..... i do have a 20% off humidorvault.com for when the time comes  :arghhhh:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

oh...and i just found a new addiction so be nice there guy hehe !!! its called B_ _ _ _I_G !!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

redbeard said:


> :sweat: im working on getting a larger one  i just have that and a tupperdore i lined in cedar rite now..... i do have a 20% off humidorvault.com for when the time comes  :arghhhh:


You might want to use that coupon.:smoke::roflmao:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

:brick: remember.... earth quakes can trigger tsunamis :biggrin:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

What a pick up... they look mighty tasty! Enjoy!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups - three great sticks! :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

As an Ghurkha addict, I only can :dribble::dribble::dribble:
Besides that others are also beautifully!!

Got a second job, John?? :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> You done went & did it now my friend!!!!:whoohoo::roflmao:


Get him John!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul man enjoy the smokes, seems like someone is challenging you, take em down


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pickup


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Great haul there brother!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice care package. Looks like something is getting started here.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Excellent grab there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

You done good.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul John. I do like the Padilla's.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jon I love your humidor!! That Litto on the left looks awesome!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn that's a good looking lineup!


----------

